# Ogopogo caught on film?



## The Purge (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Darkwind (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (Jun 15, 2019)

Holy shit!.....The guy turned his phone horizontal so it would film correctly!

At least as rare as sightings of Bigfoot!


----------



## fncceo (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Muhammed (Jun 15, 2019)

Darkwind said:


>


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 15, 2019)

The Purge said:


>


That was the planet Venus at dusk.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jun 15, 2019)

The Purge said:


>



One explanation is that it is a ripple or wave pattern that can run over the surface of the water
called a "wake"

Can anyone find video footage of what a "wake" normally looks like?
So the videos can be compared?

This guy thought he saw a FIN rise or hit the water.
I'd like to see the difference. What do normal "wakes" look like?

=======
Robert Young, an environmental scientist at the University of British Columbia’s Okanagan campus (UBCO) said there could be an explanation for the bizarre sight.

“I think it’s a product of overturn that happens seasonally where lake layers of different temperatures and depths will pass each other,” he said.

“Where the layers pass each other, they form a wake, these waves only form when there is no other waves to mix it.”


----------



## xband (Jun 15, 2019)

The Purge said:


>



I had to read the thread because at first I thought you misspelled Olongapo.


----------

